
A Python Dnd Proficiency Engine - fogus
http://www.earthvssoup.com/2007/12/14/a-python-dnd-proficiency-engine/
======
icky
Interesting, but much more complicated than it has to be.

In Chaosium's BRP (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Role-Playing>) system,
each skill is represented on a percentile scale. Whenever a player does
(tries?) something with a given skill, he gets to make an "experience check"
(usually at the end of a game session), and that skill's value increases a bit
(usually one point, IIRC) if the player "fails" the check (i.e. rolls higher
than the skill's value, whereas in normal gameplay, a successful action
happens if the player rolls equal to or less than the skill's value).

This creates a learning curve that naturally levels off, only advances skills
that are actually used, and can be calculated easily on pen-and-paper.

------
fogus
It's not spam. The first paragraph is typical blog babble... -m

------
aristus
Spammer, i think -- read this first paragraph -- adlinks junked up in it, and
submitted by a 2-hour-old account.

"What have I been doing all of these years... on a whim I picked up OK
Computer and Amnesiac and am blown away -- great albums -- been listening to
little else since purchasing them. I've always used simplified APIs built on
SAX, so I felt it was time to learn the mechanics of it to expand the depth of
my knowledge on that front. Must join <DELETED>.com and <DELETED>.com. Here is
a Python class, using a generator object, that rolls n number of s sided
dice:"

